# Need a remedy for Hole drilled too big in Granite



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

was the supplier directed to drill a 2 1/2" hole? Who determined what should be the proper size of hole?


----------



## ginnieny (Nov 10, 2010)

supplier was given the drain, sink with hole and asked to cut to size of drain.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

if the supplier screwed up (and by your description, it's not clear they did but quite possible), they need to remedy the problem. Your statement of:



> asked to cut to size of drain


Isn't real clear but if the supplier does this as a regular business, they should know how to fit the sink and drain to the top. As such, I would consider it likely their fault and they need to remedy the situation.

are you sure you are installing the drain properly? I would think the drain could fall through anything since it would need to be installed through the sink bowl and then through the lav top.

You have any pictures or a brand and model of the sink so somebody can try to find in online?


----------



## Homerepairguy (Aug 1, 2010)

ginnieny said:


> The problem is that the fabricator drilled a 2 1/2" hole in the Granite countertop for the sink drain for the glass vessel sink that was to be installed to sit ON the granite countertop. The drain that comes from the sink and the metal ring fall through the hole which probably only neede to be 1 1/2". ...snip... Is there a way to secure the drain/ring for the vessel sink in the oversized hole in the granite? The round metal base that the sink is supposed to fit onto, falls through the hole. It seems like it will be able to leak. PLEASE HELP!!!!! Thank you Ginnie


Assuming that your friend is stuck with the granite top as is, here's an approach that might work. (Note that I never installed a vessel sink and the following is only a "maybe it might work" thing.):

1. Since the drain hole in the granite is 2-1/2" in diameter, get a piece of 3" ABS pipe (to act as a spacer) and a piece of plywood larger than 3".

2. Drill a hole in the plywood to accommodate the drain pipe from the vessel. Probably a 1-1/4" hole.

3. Set the vessel on the granite top with the drain pipe centered in the large drain hole. The vessel sides would be sitting on the granite similar to a recessed vessel installation.

4. Cut a piece of the 3" ABS pipe to the correct length so it extends downward to where the granite top would have been had the hole been 1-1/4" diameter. The ABS pipe acts as a spacer.

5. Slip the plywood piece over the drain pipe so it rests against the 3" ABS pipe.

6. Screw the nuts on the drain pipe.

7. You may not need the 3" ABS pipe. Just a 3/4" thick plywood might work as a spacer.

Another alternative is to exchange the current vessel for a recessed vessel type and do that type of installation. The supplier would have to cut a larger hole in the granite to allow the recessed vessel to sit further down. Here's a link that illustrates "above counter" and "recessed" vessel installations:

http://www.bathroomvesselsinks.com/articles-how-to-install-a-vessel-sink.asp

Good luck,
HRG


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Three ideas I'll throw out there-
1. Cut a decorative piece of granite, say 4x4 inches and epoxy it on top of the hole and redrill to proper size.
2. Cut a granite plug for the 2 1/2" hole. Glue it in and redrill to proper size.
3. Fabricate a larger ring
4. Threaten the fabricator


----------



## ginnieny (Nov 10, 2010)

This sounds almost too simple, but makes sense!!!! Thank you!!1 I will call the fabricator in the morning....will let you know how it goes! Thanks again:no:


----------



## rod-justgettinby (10 mo ago)

TheEplumber said:


> Three ideas I'll throw out there-
> 1. Cut a decorative piece of granite, say 4x4 inches and epoxy it on top of the hole and redrill to proper size.
> 2. Cut a granite plug for the 2 1/2" hole. Glue it in and redrill to proper size.
> 3. Fabricate a larger ring
> 4. Threaten the fabricator


Your Number 1 is the answer for me. Thanks. As always, once you know how, it's easy, lol. Why didn't I see it sooner?


----------



## SDSteven (4 mo ago)

Hi Everyone, I am having trouble understanding the installation of my vessel sink. The hole in the Quartz is oversize for the drain pipe. I was advised to use 245 psi Silicon and just silicone it in place. This doesn't seem right to me. I see that a previous person found the oversize hole adapter for $200. But this doesn't make too much sense for the cost either. Could someone be so kind to advise me on how to complete this install of a vessel sink? Attached are pics....


----------

